# Oral use of ivermectin injectable in other animals



## ak wilderness (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anyone use the ivermectin injectable for other animals? I thought I read somewhere people were using it for dogs and cats and rabbit. I think my neibors cat has worms and wondered what the dose would be. One of my rabbits seems thin too. What would dose be on such small animals?


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

are you sure they arent using horse wormer? its a paste and therefore oral. I dont think i would use injectable ivomec. I barely use much on my sheep and to get the dosage correct would be tuff in something like a small animal.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.dogaware.com/health/ivomec.html


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

That very cute (and very young!) Possum Belly beat me to it. We use it orally for all of our dogs for heart worms (whole lot cheaper than the calendar things). As an added benefit it keeps mange away. WARNING: our vet told us some time ago that IF you have
not been treating for heartworm with something, be sure to get the dog tested first before administering the Ivormectin....I think he said it could actually kill the dog if it has the heart worms (it was a long time ago). Do not know anything personally about bunnies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've used the injectible, but given orally, for my dogs for years.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I give ivermectin 1% injectible orally to cats, dogs, rabbits. 

For dogs and cats it will deworm them as well as be your heartworm preventative (same drug as heartguard). A 50ml bottle will last people with a couple large breed dogs YEARS and cost between 30.00-40.00 from a local source, less if you order from Jeffers. Dose is .1cc (that is 1/10th of a cc, not 1 cc!) per 10lbs body weight for dogs, 1x per month. Can't recall it on cats, but I rarely use it. To dose accurately, I use a 1ml syringe from Jeffers to dose.

You can also use moxidectin as a heartwormer for dogs/cats (cydectin injectible) Can't remember the dose for that either, but I'm sure google would reveal answers. Orally or spot on from what I Understand. It's found in some new all-in-one spot on treatments for dogs/cats (they have the moxidectin as the heartworm preventative, as well as anti-flea meds) I do remember calculating the dose in mls for using cattle pour on for dogs/cats, and it was a bigger amount, so if I used it I'd use injectible orally. The cattle pour on leaves an oily, purple film on whatever you put it on, so not ideal for pets.  

For rabbits, A vet on the ARBA FB page did the math for the multitudes of people asking, and the dose is .018 ml per pound, given orally. 

Keep in mind some breeds/animals have avermectin drug class sensitivies (ivermectin and moxidectin included). Discussion on the rabbit groups described some issues in Dutch rabbits. Dogs such as collies/herding breeds are known to have genetic intolerance of the Avermectin class of dewormers. If your dogs are taking Heartguard with no problem, They should be able to use Ivermectin. I'd talk to your veterinarian to be sure. Animals that have high loads of worms or heartworms may be harmed by treatment as well when mass die-off occurs, so discussion with your vet is important.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

With my birds I used 1 (medicine dropper) drop per pound of animal of the injectable type.

I don't know if it works against heartworms in dogs, but if it does and you dog is badly infected, it will kill so many worms at once that it will clog the heart and kill the dog.

If you think that your dog may have a bad heartworm infestation, take him to the vet, they use something that kills them slowly.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I use it on my dogs and cats, but put it on their back/shoulder area like i would flea medicine.


----------

